# 69 neighborhood rider, eventually, stem is stuck.



## fatbike (Feb 13, 2021)

Acquired this 69 worn but straight complete frame set carcass built had enough to make a bike out of it. Old worn bikes need love too, they do not all need to be shiny, I prefer some rough bikes, they tend to look more lived and tuff. A mixture of clean and updated parts with new rubber, always fun. Going to put a front brake on this one. Bar bike.


Big problem is getting this stem and head set free, let it soak for a while. It will come loose eventually.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 13, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I prefer some rough bikes




I want all my bikes to be ridden at all times, none are perfect that is just not who I am. I like vintage things that remind me of times gone by ,the scratches and rust are part of it. I can't close my eyes and imagine the history of a bike that was hanging up the year after it was purchased ,I can imagine them  when it is obvious they have a history. I will not turn my back on a beautiful paint job but it is not necessary for me to enjoy a bike.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 13, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Acquired this 69 worn but straight complete frame set carcass built had enough to make a bike out of it. Old worn bikes need love too, they do not all need to be shiny, I prefer some rough bikes, they tend to look more lived and tuff. A mixture of clean and updated parts with new rubber, always fun. Going to put a front brake on this one. Bar bike.
> 
> 
> Big problem is getting this stem and head set free, let it soak for a while. It will come loose eventually.
> ...



Potentially as I once kept a stuck stem wet for near a year and another I was riding regularly for two before finally breaking loose. However those were Alloy Aluminum which can be worse and more delicate.

Knocking in and knocking out may expedite getting yours lose. The up in N down routine.

With a heavy rubber mallet to smack the stem down and a rod that just fits through the fender mount screw hole on the fork.

Of course U wanna keep everything wet with W-D 40 or some claim that, Aero-Kroil (Kroil) is best. IDK I have both and can't see any difference when I use em..

Anyway, U can Hit top hard with Mallet without harming it and move the rod to opposing sides of the wedge without messing up its threads, to punch the bottom side back. The ol'back and forth routine, tilting the rod on each side. (U can't tilt it very much but the little U can helps)  ought to knock it loose.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 13, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> Potentially as I once kept a stuck stem wet for near a year and another I was riding regularly for two before finally breaking loose. However those were Alloy Aluminum which can be worse and more delicate.
> 
> Knocking in and knocking out may expedite getting yours lose. The up in N down routine.
> 
> ...



I did that, way frozen.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks like the stem bolt is removed or maybe sheered off. Use a long drift punch or some other steel rod or bolt and beat the wedge down.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 13, 2021)

fatbike said:


> , let it soak for a while. It will come loose eventually.




I have had luck with evaporust, is that to harsh to pour down the stem bolt hole?


----------



## fatbike (Feb 13, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have had luck with evaporust, is that to harsh to pour down the stem bolt hole?



Probably, I have a little studio apt to work in. Lemon juice works good, just takes time to set in and loosen up. A heavy hammer, steel rod strong and narrow enough to fit in the stem expander and bottom of fork fender mount hole. Takes time.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 14, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the stem bolt is removed or maybe sheered off. Use a long drift punch or some other steel rod or bolt and beat the wedge down.



It snapped off when trying to remove it.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 14, 2021)

I have already used a long steel rod, didn’t budge yet, I need to get a heavy hammer on this. Letting it soak for a few days.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 14, 2021)

Blue Slik


----------

